# Some MIMB Stats



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I was looking around earlier and here's some of the statistics of page visits 

ATV Bolt Patterns Page Visitors: *4977*, Page Created at *01-12-2009 - 05:20 AM*, Last Modified : *01-14-2009 - 08:08 AM*.


Kawasaki Spring Chart Page Visitors: *1852*, Page Created at *01-11-2009 - 12:56 PM*, Last Modified : *06-05-2009 - 06:45 PM*.


Tire Weight chart Page Visitors: *4443*, Page Created at *01-06-2009 - 09:40 AM*, Last Modified : *04-30-2009 - 01:19 PM*.




Most Popular downloaded files...

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD width="100%"><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center width="80%" align=left>Brute Force 05-07 Service Manual </TD><TD vAlign=center width="20%" noWrap align=right>_90_ </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center width="80%" align=left>Brute Force 750 08-09 Service Manual </TD><TD vAlign=center width="20%" noWrap align=right>_55_ </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center width="80%" align=left>Kawasaki Brute 650 2005-2007 Service Manual </TD><TD vAlign=center width="20%" noWrap align=right>_48_ </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center width="80%" align=left>Kawasaki Brute Force 750 2008 2009 Parts Manual </TD><TD vAlign=center width="20%" noWrap align=right>_28_ </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center width="80%" align=left>YFM7FGPW Grizzly 700 2007 Service Manual </TD><TD vAlign=center width="20%" noWrap align=right>_26_ </TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=center width="80%" align=left>CanAm Outlander 400 and 800 2006 Service Manual </TD><TD vAlign=center width="20%" noWrap align=right>_17_ </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

visitors for the last 30 days









<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>analytics.Sparkline.initializeSparklineListener( "VisitsSparkline", "visits");</SCRIPT>

12,361 Visits 








 



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>analytics.Sparkline.initializeSparklineListener( "PageviewsSparkline", "pageviews");</SCRIPT>

149,827 Pageviews 
 
the most popular forum on the site..
kawasaki!!
This page was viewed 11,503 times 

the 2nd most popular area..
the mud pit
pageviews 3,239 


*Top Traffic Sources *





<TABLE><THEAD><TR><TH class=text>Sources


</TH><TH>Visits


</TH><TH>% visits


</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=highlight><TD class=text>(direct) ((none)) 


</TD><TD>4,533 </TD><TD>36.67% </TD></TR><TR><TD class=text>mudinmyblood.com (referral) 


</TD><TD>2,327 </TD><TD>18.83% </TD></TR><TR class=highlight><TD class=text>google (organic) 


</TD><TD>1,422 </TD><TD>11.50% </TD></TR><TR><TD class=text>forum.highlifter.com (referral) 


</TD><TD>854 </TD><TD>6.91% </TD></TR><TR class=highlight><TD class=text>mudinmyblood.net (referral) 


</TD><TD>407 </TD><TD>3.29% </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>window.SourceMiniTable = new _MiniTable({"MiniTable":{"Rows":[{"Cells":[{"Contents":[{"Value":"4,533"}]},{"Contents":[{"Value":"36.67%"}]}],"ReportUrl":"source?id\u003d13681149\u0026pdr\u003d20090519-20090618\u0026cmp\u003daverage\u0026rpt\u003dTrafficSourcesReport\u0026d1\u003d%28direct%29\u0026d2\u003d%28none%29\u0026glcnt\u003d1\u0026sgtyp\u003dOTHER_DATA","DrilldownIds":["(direct)","(none)"],"PrimaryKey":"(direct) ((none))","Keys":["(direct)","(none)"]},{"Cells":[{"Contents":[{"Value":"2,327"}]},{"Contents":[{"Value":"18.83%"}]}],"ReportUrl":"source?id\u003d13681149\u0026pdr\u003d20090519-20090618\u0026cmp\u003daverage\u0026rpt\u003dTrafficSourcesReport\u0026d1\u003dmudinmyblood.com\u0026d2\u003dreferral\u0026glcnt\u003d1\u0026sgtyp\u003dOTHER_DATA","DrilldownIds":["mudinmyblood.com","referral"],"PrimaryKey":"mudinmyblood.com (referral)","Keys":["mudinmyblood.com","referral"]},{"Cells":[{"Contents":[{"Value":"1,422"}]},{"Contents":[{"Value":"11.50%"}]}],"ReportUrl":"source?id\u003d13681149\u0026pdr\u003d20090519-20090618\u0026cmp\u003daverage\u0026rpt\u003dTrafficSourcesReport\u0026d1\u003dgoogle\u0026d2\u003dorganic\u0026glcnt\u003d1\u0026sgtyp\u003dOTHER_DATA","DrilldownIds":["google","organic"],"PrimaryKey":"google (organic)","Keys":["google","organic"]},{"Cells":[{"Contents":[{"Value":"854"}]},{"Contents":[{"Value":"6.91%"}]}],"ReportUrl":"source?id\u003d13681149\u0026pdr\u003d20090519-20090618\u0026cmp\u003daverage\u0026rpt\u003dTrafficSourcesReport\u0026d1\u003dforum.highlifter.com\u0026d2\u003dreferral\u0026glcnt\u003d1\u0026sgtyp\u003dOTHER_DATA","DrilldownIds":["forum.highlifter.com","referral"],"PrimaryKey":"forum.highlifter.com (referral)","Keys":["forum.highlifter.com","referral"]},{"Cells":[{"Contents":[{"Value":"407"}]},{"Contents":[{"Value":"3.29%"}]}],"ReportUrl":"source?id\u003d13681149\u0026pdr\u003d20090519-20090618\u0026cmp\u003daverage\u0026rpt\u003dTrafficSourcesReport\u0026d1\u003dmudinmyblood.net\u0026d2\u003dreferral\u0026glcnt\u003d1\u0026sgtyp\u003dOTHER_DATA","DrilldownIds":["mudinmyblood.net","referral"],"PrimaryKey":"mudinmyblood.net (referral)","Keys":["mudinmyblood.net","referral"]}],"KeyColumnName":"Sources","Dashboard":false,"DataSetLabels":[],"StateQuery":"id\u003d13681149\u0026pdr\u003d20090519-20090618\u0026cmp\u003daverage\u0026rpt\u003dTrafficSourcesReport","Compare":false,"NextLink":"source","Link":"all_sources","UrlPath":"/analytics/reporting/sources","StateBaseQuery":"id\u003d13681149\u0026pdr\u003d20090519-20090618\u0026cmp\u003daverage","ColumnNames":["Visits","% visits"],"LinkKeys":true,"Id":"SourceMiniTable"}});</SCRIPT>



<TABLE><THEAD><TR><TH class=text>Keywords


</TH><TH>Visits


</TH><TH>% visits


</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=highlight><TD class=text>mudinmyblood 


</TD><TD>225 </TD><TD>13.07% </TD></TR><TR><TD class=text>mud in my blood forum 


</TD><TD>171 </TD><TD>9.93% </TD></TR><TR class=highlight><TD class=text>atv tire weight chart 


</TD><TD>99 </TD><TD>5.75% </TD></TR><TR><TD class=text>chrome bonehead 


</TD><TD>98 </TD><TD>5.69% <---haha ibbruin?</TD></TR><TR class=highlight><TD class=text>brute force big gun 


</TD><TD>89 </TD><TD>5.17% </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><SCRIPT type=text/javascript>window.KeywordMiniTable = new _MiniTable({"MiniTable":{"Rows":[{"Cells":[{"Contents":[{"Value":"225"}]},{"Contents":[{"Value":"13.07%"}]}],"ReportUrl":"keyword_detail?id\u003d13681149\u0026pdr\u003d20090519-20090618\u0026cmp\u003daverage\u0026rpt\u003dTrafficSourcesReport\u0026d1\u003dmudinmyblood\u0026glcnt\u003d1\u0026sgtyp\u003dOTHER_DATA","DrilldownIds":["mudinmyblood"],"PrimaryKey":"mudinmyblood","Keys":["mudinmyblood"]},{"Cells":[{"Contents":[{"Value":"171"}]},{"Contents":[{"Value":"9.93%"}]}],"ReportUrl":"keyword_detail?id\u003d13681149\u0026pdr\u003d20090519-20090618\u0026cmp\u003daverage\u0026rpt\u003dTrafficSourcesReport\u0026d1\u003dmud+in+my+blood+forum\u0026glcnt\u003d1\u0026sgtyp\u003dOTHER_DATA","DrilldownIds":["mud in my blood forum"],"PrimaryKey":"mud in my blood forum","Keys":["mud in my blood forum"]},{"Cells":[{"Contents":[{"Value":"99"}]},{"Contents":[{"Value":"5.75%"}]}],"ReportUrl":"keyword_detail?id\u003d13681149\u0026pdr\u003d20090519-20090618\u0026cmp\u003daverage\u0026rpt\u003dTrafficSourcesReport\u0026d1\u003datv+tire+weight+chart\u0026glcnt\u003d1\u0026sgtyp\u003dOTHER_DATA","DrilldownIds":["atv tire weight chart"],"PrimaryKey":"atv tire weight chart","Keys":["atv tire weight chart"]},{"Cells":[{"Contents":[{"Value":"98"}]},{"Contents":[{"Value":"5.69%"}]}],"ReportUrl":"keyword_detail?id\u003d13681149\u0026pdr\u003d20090519-20090618\u0026cmp\u003daverage\u0026rpt\u003dTrafficSourcesReport\u0026d1\u003dchrome+bonehead\u0026glcnt\u003d1\u0026sgtyp\u003dOTHER_DATA","DrilldownIds":["chrome bonehead"],"PrimaryKey":"chrome bonehead","Keys":["chrome bonehead"]},{"Cells":[{"Contents":[{"Value":"89"}]},{"Contents":[{"Value":"5.17%"}]}],"ReportUrl":"keyword_detail?id\u003d13681149\u0026pdr\u003d20090519-20090618\u0026cmp\u003daverage\u0026rpt\u003dTrafficSourcesReport\u0026d1\u003dbrute+force+big+gun\u0026glcnt\u003d1\u0026sgtyp\u003dOTHER_DATA","DrilldownIds":["brute force big gun"],"PrimaryKey":"brute force big gun","Keys":["brute force big gun"]}],"KeyColumnName":"Keywords","Dashboard":false,"DataSetLabels":[],"StateQuery":"id\u003d13681149\u0026pdr\u003d20090519-20090618\u0026cmp\u003daverage\u0026rpt\u003dTrafficSourcesReport","Compare":false,"NextLink":"keyword_detail","Link":"keywords","UrlPath":"/analytics/reporting/sources","StateBaseQuery":"id\u003d13681149\u0026pdr\u003d20090519-20090618\u0026cmp\u003daverage","ColumnNames":["Visits","% visits"],"LinkKeys":true,"Id":"KeywordMiniTable"}});</SCRIPT>

top 10 referral sites

<TABLE id=f_table_data class="records table_view"><TBODY id=f_tbody_0><TR class=highlight><TD class=count>1.</TD><TD class=text>mudinmyblood.com 


</TD><TD id=f_cell_0_0 class=sort>2,327 </TD><TD id=f_cell_0_1>14.06 </TD><TD id=f_cell_0_2>00:12:28 </TD><TD id=f_cell_0_3>12.16% </TD><TD id=f_cell_0_4>13.75% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_1><TR><TD class=count>2.</TD><TD class=text>forum.highlifter.com 


</TD><TD id=f_cell_1_0 class=sort>854 </TD><TD id=f_cell_1_1>9.80 </TD><TD id=f_cell_1_2>00:07:30 </TD><TD id=f_cell_1_3>17.68% </TD><TD id=f_cell_1_4>16.74% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_2><TR class=highlight><TD class=count>3.</TD><TD class=text>mudinmyblood.net 


</TD><TD id=f_cell_2_0 class=sort>407 </TD><TD id=f_cell_2_1>11.60 </TD><TD id=f_cell_2_2>00:20:51 </TD><TD id=f_cell_2_3>0.49% </TD><TD id=f_cell_2_4>14.74% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_3><TR><TD class=count>4.</TD><TD class=text>top100orvsites.com 


</TD><TD id=f_cell_3_0 class=sort>406 </TD><TD id=f_cell_3_1>8.85 </TD><TD id=f_cell_3_2>00:11:46 </TD><TD id=f_cell_3_3>22.41% </TD><TD id=f_cell_3_4>24.38% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_4><TR class=highlight><TD class=count>5.</TD><TD class=text>forums.atvconnection.com 


</TD><TD id=f_cell_4_0 class=sort>196 </TD><TD id=f_cell_4_1>10.39 </TD><TD id=f_cell_4_2>00:07:22 </TD><TD id=f_cell_4_3>67.35% </TD><TD id=f_cell_4_4>32.65% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_5><TR><TD class=count>6.</TD><TD class=text>us.mg3.mail.yahoo.com 


</TD><TD id=f_cell_5_0 class=sort>125 </TD><TD id=f_cell_5_1>6.21 </TD><TD id=f_cell_5_2>00:05:58 </TD><TD id=f_cell_5_3>1.60% </TD><TD id=f_cell_5_4>15.20% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_6><TR class=highlight><TD class=count>7.</TD><TD class=text>us.mg2.mail.yahoo.com 


</TD><TD id=f_cell_6_0 class=sort>114 </TD><TD id=f_cell_6_1>11.44 </TD><TD id=f_cell_6_2>00:14:12 </TD><TD id=f_cell_6_3>2.63% </TD><TD id=f_cell_6_4>9.65% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_7><TR><TD class=count>8.</TD><TD class=text>us.mc12.mail.yahoo.com 


</TD><TD id=f_cell_7_0 class=sort>103 </TD><TD id=f_cell_7_1>39.98 </TD><TD id=f_cell_7_2>00:45:45 </TD><TD id=f_cell_7_3>0.00% </TD><TD id=f_cell_7_4>1.94% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_8><TR class=highlight><TD class=count>9.</TD><TD class=text>us.mg1.mail.yahoo.com 


</TD><TD id=f_cell_8_0 class=sort>102 </TD><TD id=f_cell_8_1>7.40 </TD><TD id=f_cell_8_2>00:09:53 </TD><TD id=f_cell_8_3>0.00% </TD><TD id=f_cell_8_4>12.75% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_9><TR><TD class=count>10.</TD><TD class=text>us.mc567.mail.yahoo.com 


</TD><TD id=f_cell_9_0 class=sort>101 </TD><TD id=f_cell_9_1>11.21 </TD><TD id=f_cell_9_2>00:27:17 </TD><TD id=f_cell_9_3>0.00% </TD><TD id=f_cell_9_4>3.96%</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>










</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


just wanted to share some stats


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

cool stats

the only thing I regret is not knowing sooner that this forum existed :mimbrules::crowdapplause:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Lots of folks found the info that they needed. Cool stats phreebsd


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive got some updated stas i can post. i'll do that when i get a few mins.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Who in the heck would search chrome bonehead? lmao


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

someone did.
haha! You have a fan!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like they searched it many times LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's latest statistics..









<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>analytics.Sparkline.initializeSparklineListener( "VisitsSparkline", "visits");</SCRIPT>

11,915 Visits 









 



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>analytics.Sparkline.initializeSparklineListener( "PageviewsSparkline", "pageviews");</SCRIPT>

140,175 Pageviews 











 



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>analytics.Sparkline.initializeSparklineListener( "AvgPageSparkline", "avg_pageviews");</SCRIPT>

11.76 Pages/Visit 
 
*3,136 people visited this site 
*















<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>analytics.Sparkline.initializeSparklineListener( "VisitsSparkline", "visits");</SCRIPT>

11,915 Visits 











 



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>analytics.Sparkline.initializeSparklineListener( "VisitorsSparkline", "visitors");</SCRIPT>

3,136 Absolute Unique Visitors 











 



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>analytics.Sparkline.initializeSparklineListener( "PageviewsSparkline", "pageviews");</SCRIPT>

140,175 Pageviews 











 



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>analytics.Sparkline.initializeSparklineListener( "AvgPageviewsSparkline", "avg_pageviews");</SCRIPT>

11.76 Average Pageviews 











 



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>analytics.Sparkline.initializeSparklineListener( "TimeOnSiteSparkline", "avg_session_time");</SCRIPT>

00:11:02 Time on Site 











 



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>analytics.Sparkline.initializeSparklineListener( "BounceRateSparkline", "bounce_rate");</SCRIPT>

15.26% Bounce Rate 











 



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript>analytics.Sparkline.initializeSparklineListener( "NewVisitsSparkline", "percent_new_visitors");</SCRIPT>

21.81% New Visits 
 

11,915 visits came from 45 countries/territories 
<TABLE id=f_table_data class="records table_view"><TBODY><TR><TH class=empty></TH><TH id=f_key_column_0 class="key_column only goog-control" unselectable="on" closure_hashCode_tghy09="16"><DL id=ZoomMenuControl class=ctrl unselectable="on" closure_hashCode_tghy09="15"><DT unselectable="on">Detail Level: </DT><DD unselectable="on">*Country/Territory *

<LI unselectable="on">City <LI unselectable="on">Country/Territory <LI unselectable="on">Sub Continent Region 
Continent 





</DD></DL><SCRIPT type=text/javascript unselectable="on">analytics.DropDown.add("ZoomMenuControl");</SCRIPT></TH><TH id=f_column_0 class="default_var sort goog-control" unselectable="on" closure_hashCode_tghy09="18">Visits 
</TH><TH id=f_column_1 class=" goog-control" unselectable="on" closure_hashCode_tghy09="20">Pages/Visit 
</TH><TH id=f_column_2 class=" goog-control" unselectable="on" closure_hashCode_tghy09="22">Avg. Time on Site 
</TH><TH id=f_column_3 class=" goog-control" unselectable="on" closure_hashCode_tghy09="24">% New Visits 
</TH><TH id=f_column_4 class=" goog-control" unselectable="on" closure_hashCode_tghy09="26">Bounce Rate 
</TH></TR><TBODY id=f_tbody_0><TR class=highlight><TD class=count>1.</TD><TD class=text>United States 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_0_0 class=sort>10,134 </TD><TD id=f_cell_0_1>11.90 </TD><TD id=f_cell_0_2>00:11:14 </TD><TD id=f_cell_0_3>20.74% </TD><TD id=f_cell_0_4>14.80% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_1><TR><TD class=count>2.</TD><TD class=text>Canada 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_1_0 class=sort>1,381 </TD><TD id=f_cell_1_1>11.89 </TD><TD id=f_cell_1_2>00:09:52 </TD><TD id=f_cell_1_3>24.98% </TD><TD id=f_cell_1_4>14.84% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_2><TR class=highlight><TD class=count>3.</TD><TD class=text>Mexico 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_2_0 class=sort>192 </TD><TD id=f_cell_2_1>10.76 </TD><TD id=f_cell_2_2>00:15:45 </TD><TD id=f_cell_2_3>8.33% </TD><TD id=f_cell_2_4>14.58% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_3><TR><TD class=count>4.</TD><TD class=text>Estonia 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_3_0 class=sort>52 </TD><TD id=f_cell_3_1>5.94 </TD><TD id=f_cell_3_2>00:01:48 </TD><TD id=f_cell_3_3>86.54% </TD><TD id=f_cell_3_4>19.23% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_4><TR class=highlight><TD class=count>5.</TD><TD class=text>Italy 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_4_0 class=sort>21 </TD><TD id=f_cell_4_1>4.62 </TD><TD id=f_cell_4_2>00:08:08 </TD><TD id=f_cell_4_3>23.81% </TD><TD id=f_cell_4_4>47.62% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_5><TR><TD class=count>6.</TD><TD class=text>Germany 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_5_0 class=sort>17 </TD><TD id=f_cell_5_1>3.06 </TD><TD id=f_cell_5_2>00:01:38 </TD><TD id=f_cell_5_3>88.24% </TD><TD id=f_cell_5_4>70.59% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_6><TR class=highlight><TD class=count>7.</TD><TD class=text>United Kingdom 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_6_0 class=sort>13 </TD><TD id=f_cell_6_1>9.77 </TD><TD id=f_cell_6_2>00:10:24 </TD><TD id=f_cell_6_3>84.62% </TD><TD id=f_cell_6_4>30.77% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_7><TR><TD class=count>8.</TD><TD class=text>Sweden 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_7_0 class=sort>10 </TD><TD id=f_cell_7_1>8.00 </TD><TD id=f_cell_7_2>00:08:10 </TD><TD id=f_cell_7_3>30.00% </TD><TD id=f_cell_7_4>20.00% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_8><TR class=highlight><TD class=count>9.</TD><TD class=text>New Zealand 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_8_0 class=sort>9 </TD><TD id=f_cell_8_1>11.33 </TD><TD id=f_cell_8_2>00:13:11 </TD><TD id=f_cell_8_3>77.78% </TD><TD id=f_cell_8_4>22.22% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_9><TR><TD class=count>10.</TD><TD class=text>Bulgaria 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_9_0 class=sort>8 </TD><TD id=f_cell_9_1>14.75 </TD><TD id=f_cell_9_2>00:11:25 </TD><TD id=f_cell_9_3>50.00% </TD><TD id=f_cell_9_4>37.50% </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Top Traffic Sources 
*




<TABLE><THEAD><TR><TH class=text>Sources

</TH><TH>Visits

</TH><TH>% visits

</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=highlight><TD class=text>(direct) ((none)) 

</TD><TD>4,652 </TD><TD>39.04% </TD></TR><TR><TD class=text>mudinmyblood.com (referral) 

</TD><TD>2,046 </TD><TD>17.17% </TD></TR><TR class=highlight><TD class=text>google (organic) 

</TD><TD>1,372 </TD><TD>11.51% </TD></TR><TR><TD class=text>forum.highlifter.com (referral) 

</TD><TD>1,005 </TD><TD>8.43% </TD></TR><TR class=highlight><TD class=text>mudinmyblood.net (referral) 

</TD><TD>283 </TD><TD>2.38% </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


and top keywords CHROME BONEHEAD COMES IN AT #2!!!

<TABLE><THEAD><TR><TH class=text>Keywords

</TH><TH>Visits

</TH><TH>% visits

</TH></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=highlight><TD class=text>mudinmyblood 

</TD><TD>231 </TD><TD>14.18% </TD></TR><TR><TD class=text>chrome bonehead 

</TD><TD>188 </TD><TD>11.54% </TD></TR><TR class=highlight><TD class=text>mud in my blood forum 

</TD><TD>131 </TD><TD>8.04% </TD></TR><TR><TD class=text>brute force big gun 

</TD><TD>78 </TD><TD>4.79% </TD></TR><TR class=highlight><TD class=text>brute force 750i running on one cylinder 

</TD><TD>74 </TD><TD>4.54% </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


top 10 referring sites

<TABLE id=f_table_data class="records table_view"><TBODY id=f_tbody_0><TR class=highlight><TD class=count>1.</TD><TD class=text> mudinmyblood.com 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_0_0 class=sort>2,046 </TD><TD id=f_cell_0_1>14.48 </TD><TD id=f_cell_0_2>00:11:33 </TD><TD id=f_cell_0_3>12.22% </TD><TD id=f_cell_0_4>13.00% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_1><TR><TD class=count>2.</TD><TD class=text> forum.highlifter.com 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_1_0 class=sort>1,005 </TD><TD id=f_cell_1_1>8.57 </TD><TD id=f_cell_1_2>00:06:30 </TD><TD id=f_cell_1_3>23.18% </TD><TD id=f_cell_1_4>19.60% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_2><TR class=highlight><TD class=count>3.</TD><TD class=text> mudinmyblood.net 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_2_0 class=sort>283 </TD><TD id=f_cell_2_1>10.46 </TD><TD id=f_cell_2_2>00:17:10 </TD><TD id=f_cell_2_3>0.71% </TD><TD id=f_cell_2_4>14.13% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_3><TR><TD class=count>4.</TD><TD class=text> us.mg2.mail.yahoo.com 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_3_0 class=sort>210 </TD><TD id=f_cell_3_1>10.04 </TD><TD id=f_cell_3_2>00:13:17 </TD><TD id=f_cell_3_3>1.43% </TD><TD id=f_cell_3_4>13.81% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_4><TR class=highlight><TD class=count>5.</TD><TD class=text> forums.atvconnection.com 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_4_0 class=sort>193 </TD><TD id=f_cell_4_1>9.46 </TD><TD id=f_cell_4_2>00:07:50 </TD><TD id=f_cell_4_3>70.98% </TD><TD id=f_cell_4_4>31.09% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_5><TR><TD class=count>6.</TD><TD class=text> top100orvsites.com 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_5_0 class=sort>153 </TD><TD id=f_cell_5_1>9.37 </TD><TD id=f_cell_5_2>00:09:58 </TD><TD id=f_cell_5_3>20.26% </TD><TD id=f_cell_5_4>24.84% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_6><TR class=highlight><TD class=count>7.</TD><TD class=text> us.mg3.mail.yahoo.com 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_6_0 class=sort>135 </TD><TD id=f_cell_6_1>8.98 </TD><TD id=f_cell_6_2>00:08:53 </TD><TD id=f_cell_6_3>2.22% </TD><TD id=f_cell_6_4>10.37% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_7><TR><TD class=count>8.</TD><TD class=text> google.com 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_7_0 class=sort>109 </TD><TD id=f_cell_7_1>10.87 </TD><TD id=f_cell_7_2>00:14:06 </TD><TD id=f_cell_7_3>4.59% </TD><TD id=f_cell_7_4>15.60% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_8><TR class=highlight><TD class=count>9.</TD><TD class=text> members.vbulletin.com 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_8_0 class=sort>90 </TD><TD id=f_cell_8_1>18.12 </TD><TD id=f_cell_8_2>00:29:59 </TD><TD id=f_cell_8_3>0.00% </TD><TD id=f_cell_8_4>5.56% </TD></TR></TBODY><TBODY id=f_tbody_9><TR><TD class=count>10.</TD><TD class=text> us.mc567.mail.yahoo.com 

</TD><TD id=f_cell_9_0 class=sort>81 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

wtf estonia


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

And there's that bonehead thing again, I'm starting to get nervous. LOL


----------

